# Pipe sweetener



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok here is my issue, I know everyone says to use a neutral grain spirit for this, but being in a combat zone that is a no-no. So for those that have use commercial sweeteners and cleaners, what is the best one to use?
Thanks


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I know smokingpipes has Brebbia cleaner and stem polish in stock right now. So that's an option, I know that you were looking into them anyway for possibly picking up another pipe. 

Maybe someone can send you a bottle of rum relabeled as "Pipe Cleaning Solution" and that'll work...or not. Best of luck down there from England. If you're running low on tobacco, let me know.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't say I've had much experience with them since I've had easy access to grain alcohol since I started with pipes. 

*Second hand information*
I've heard decent things about Brebbia Pipe Cleaner. Used sparingly with regular and bristle pipe cleaners it'll do the job and won't leave too much of a ghost.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't recommend the Brebbia cleaner. It cleans well, but t has a menthol type of smell (I'm assuming from methyl salicylate) that is quite strong and doesn't really evaporate off. If no one can provide a better option, then use the Brebbia cleaner sparingly.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Ya I am sort of skittish of using them, but I already need something, and I know as time goes by I will need to have something to clean these pipes out while I am out here.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

skydvejam said:


> Ya I am sort of skittish of using them, but I already need something, and I know as time goes by I will need to have something to clean these pipes out while I am out here.


Can you have denatured alcohol (i.e. undrinkable) like rubbing alcohol?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

skydvejam said:


> Ya I am sort of skittish of using them, but I already need something, and I know as time goes by I will need to have something to clean these pipes out while I am out here.


You're on rotation about a year. If you clean your pipes well with pipe cleaners every time you smoke you can use alcohol on them once a year and it will do. I use bourbon.


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

I know this is going to sound strange, and I have never tried it, and probably will never try it, but in his youtube videos, dubinthedam makes mention of using regular coca cola as a cleaning solvent. It makes sense when I recall the old elementary school science experiment of turning a chicken bone rubbery by soaking it in soda. But I have the feeling it would leave a pronounced lingering flavor, not to mention stickiness galore. Maybe you have a pipe you don't care about that you could try it on. Or better yet, maybe someone that has tried using coca cola before will chime in. Or what's more likely is that I'm crazy.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Well once I get some of the estate pipes in, I might give diet coke a shot, less sticky that way


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

phineasrex said:


> Or what's more likely is that I'm crazy.


I think you're crazy, but I'm going to have to dig out a junker and give that a go...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

skydvejam said:


> Well once I get some of the estate pipes in, I might give diet coke a shot, less sticky that way


If you are going to try it, go ahead and use regular cola. The sugar will help to form a carbon cake.


----------

